
Ask HN: Hackable wearable with HR monitor? - Lxr
Is there any wearable currently available that provides:<p><pre><code>  - All-day heart rate monitoring
  - Step counter and sleep tracking
  - Access to all relevant raw data?
</code></pre>
I currently own a Fitbit charge 2 which is terrible - the heart rate monitor is not even close and sleep tracking is wrong. I want to access the raw data so I can implement my own algorithms for e.g. sleep tracking, activity level, etc. Does anyone have experience doing this?
======
brlewis
"The heart rate monitor is not even close" sounds like a defective unit. Open
a case at [https://help.fitbit.com/](https://help.fitbit.com/)

------
majortennis
I have a fitbit charge 2 its decent. it provides all the things you have
listed as you know. [https://dev.fitbit.com/uk](https://dev.fitbit.com/uk) it
has an api. knock yourself out

